# is it vivaldi?



## xdrum (Mar 7, 2015)

If it is Vivaldi, where can i find the original song that girl start playing at the beginning of the video?





(0:01 second)





6. SUMMER Concerto No.2 in g, Op.8 - Presto ( 18:35 minute)


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm, answering your own question?


----------



## xdrum (Mar 7, 2015)

Handel said:


> Hmm, answering your own question?


YES, finally!!! It's been years that I was looking for it, thk you so much


----------



## leafman (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, part of oft-played Four Seasons set.

By the way, lots of tiiiight jeans in that video!


----------

